# Any News on SOL 2014-15 ?



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

HI Guys,

i would be going to file ACS on before 1st april-2014 ?

is it a wise decision ?

By june end I'll get assessed.
What if I happen to file EOI just on time- I mean on say 30th June-2014 !
Would it make any difference ?
or
Will my case be delayed as new SOL and CSOL would be releases by July ?

Shall i postpone my plan of filing for ACS Assesment till the new SOL comes in July ?

I am a ECE 2010 Passout
Total Experience- 3.5 Years
Occupation- 263111 (Compute System and Network Engineer)
Visa 189/190
Ielts Due in May 2014


Seniors Please Suggest !!

Regards
-Dhruv


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

dhruv_sahai said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> i would be going to file ACS on before 1st april-2014 ?
> 
> ...


IT positions are under threat due to oversupply. It is really up to you, sometimes you have to take risk. The chances of removal are indeed higher than before.

I remember when I applied there was a huge thread here with hundreds of posts of people worried IT positions get removed but we took the risk anyway and the positions remained. 

No one can predict what will happen, either u risk it apply now or wait


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Just keep close watch on skillselect. Your occupation or any others may or may not be in SOL anymore.

You also need to check and be up to date with any changes. Who knows, ACS may change their rules again and deduct more experience.

How much points do you think you can get? Try and aim for 65 or higher. If it's just 60, you may may face longer time because of tougher competition considering you won't get points for experience.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

you mentioned profession is not in the Flagged Occupations list,therefore we can expect that it will be in next SOL.

by the way,hope you have gone through about the skill assessment rules about the experience count.ACS will deduct your experience at least for 2 years if you don't have Australian degree.please find out how much exp they will deduct from the below link

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf







dhruv_sahai said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> i would be going to file ACS on before 1st april-2014 ?
> 
> ...


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

You say "I am a ECE 2010 Passout", so i guess they will deduct 4 years from your experience. Sorry


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

I am in the same boat like many people here not knowing exactly what will happen with the upcoming SOL.Applied for Skills Assessment in the last week of February .It's in level 4 (with Assessor) as of now .I find some interesting stuff .I am attaching here .


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's the attachment.Unlike many people here i am a student studying in UQ Brisbane.I get to see some roles on .Net on my uni job site.Any one who is already in Australia can apply for those jobs..I will post on the forum when i find anything related to IT.

This forum is of great help .Thanks to all the moderators and the people who contribute to this great forum .


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hey ajith..why are ict occupation having no status change in the report..any idea?


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Dhruv,

I would advise you to wait till you get 4 years of experience and then to proceed...

ACS will deduct 4 years for ECE guys... so as of now, i am sad to tell you that you wont qualify ....

me too waiting for NOV 2014 to get 4 years of experience.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

kingcantona7 said:


> hey ajith..why are ict occupation having no status change in the report..any idea?


hi King ,

I am not sure of it either. Different departments with in the government are preparing different reports as the financial year coming to end in 2 months time..I guess we need to give importance to what AWPA tells as they are the ones who recommend the government .Government will make the final call...As the new government is pro business i believe ICT Skills will continue in the next SOL...But again anything can happen ..!


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

I felt really sad as I did not know that all ASC positions are flagged and after several months they might not be in the SOL. 

I am at the very beginning of my preparation for independent skilled migration and I might not be able to submit EOI before July.

I hope that ASC occupations will still be in SOL 2014.

Is there any alternative option to get visa with occupation that is not in the SOL list. I suppose that state nominated visas are such option, but I haven't checked the requirements yet.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

well...as per the acs recommendation to awpa , they suggest to retain all ict occupations...but like you mentioned, the decision is with awpa...lets hope they retain ict skills


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> well...as per the acs recommendation to awpa , they suggest to retain all ict occupations...but like you mentioned, the decision is with awpa...lets hope they retain ict skills


Hi kingcantona7,

really!!! this is great news. Can you point to any link or source where I can read more about this ACS suggestion?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

sure..please read it here....https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...bmission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf
however, like ajith mentioned, final decision is with awpa..


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> sure..please read it here....https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...bmission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf
> however, like ajith mentioned, final decision is with awpa..


Thank you so much for the info King... and i hope APWA wil not make any change to the recommendation.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yes...even i hope so.....let awpa listen to acs ...god please


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

Just checked Medical Administrator is not in the flagged list...


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Dhruv,

I am in the same boat as you are in, the only difference is that I have already applied for ACS under 263111. My ACS is due in May and I am thinking of applying for EOI before July...infact after reading the replies in this thread I am trying my best to apply for EOI before July 2014 :fingerscrossed:



dhruv_sahai said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> i would be going to file ACS on before 1st april-2014 ?
> 
> ...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Hi Dhruv,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you are in, the only difference is that I have already applied for ACS under 263111. My ACS is due in May and I am thinking of applying for EOI before July...infact after reading the replies in this thread I am trying my best to apply for EOI before July 2014 :fingerscrossed:


hi nonee,
yeah, the best thing to be optimistic and do wats needed from our end....


----------



## preeti88 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello members,

I am a Chemical engineer with 6 years of work experience and 2008 pass out. My IELTS score is 8 and I am planning to apply for skills assessment to Engineers Australia. I came across this list of flagged occupations and Chemical engineer was listed there.
I really want some suggestions whether I should apply for assessment or wait till July for the new list.

Please suggest....really tensed...!!


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

There is no news yet. Any comments on this would be mere speculation. We need to wait until they release the SOL/CSOL for the next year, until then wait up.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Do they release SOL/CSOL on 1st of July or it can be earlier than this?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

preeti88 said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I am a Chemical engineer with 6 years of work experience and 2008 pass out. My IELTS score is 8 and I am planning to apply for skills assessment to Engineers Australia. I came across this list of flagged occupations and Chemical engineer was listed there.
> I really want some suggestions whether I should apply for assessment or wait till July for the new list.
> ...


Be ready with assessment, why to wait till july...
U hardly have to spend 500 aud...worth spending..

One quota will get opened, file immediately


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi
I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> Hi
> I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


dude..

you have already posted this in two other threads.. Please stop hijacking all the threads.. your query will be answered.. some patience please


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> Hi
> I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


Its ultimately your call....

With 55 , you cannt go for 189....so if you have everything ready, i mean assessment and ielts...go ahead before july...why to wait....


----------



## Mtkhan786 (May 10, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> Just keep close watch on skillselect. Your occupation or any others may or may not be in SOL anymore.
> 
> You also need to check and be up to date with any changes. Who knows, ACS may change their rules again and deduct more experience.
> 
> How much points do you think you can get? Try and aim for 65 or higher. If it's just 60, you may may face longer time because of tougher competition considering you won't get points for experience.


hi
I noticed u have excellent IELTs score, please share the tips


----------

